# anybody using this FF media



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was interested in trying this recipe.

"Power Mix" 
By Chis Miller 

The following was posted by Chris Miller of Littleton Co on FrogNet on May 8, 2000. 

I have been using a mixture of potato flakes, sugar, and Fleischman's activated yeast for years now. But, after adding a lot of mouths to feed to my collection, I had decided I was going to have to find something that made a lot more flies per jar. With input from a lot of different sources (Dave and Erin, Tracy Hicks, Jutti,) etc , I have composed a mush that has QUADRUPLED my fly production. I have had very little problem with mold, and the cultures seem to last for at least a month or longer. 

In a pot bring the following to a boil. 
2 cups water 
2 cups vinegar 
1/8th cup Dark molasses 
1/2 can of grape juice concentrate 
2-3 overripe mushed up bananas 

After bringing this mixture to a boil, add the dry material 

1/2 cup malt of meal 
2/3 cup potato flakes 
1/3 cup Brewers Yeast (the key ingredient) 

Place about 2 inches of medium in each qt size jar, and sprinkle maybe an 1/8th teaspoon of activated yeast on the top. A day later, 20-30 flies are added. I have tried this medium with my hydei and melanogaster and I can't believe how many larvae are swarming the sided of the jar, I literally can't see through the glass jar, they cover every square inch of glass. For the first 10 days, I keep the cultures in cardboard boxes which are kept closed, after that, I keep them on a large shelf to help the larvae dry out.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is way too much for me to use at one time. I was wondering if anybody else is using this recipe and when you make a batch can you store it for later use? If so, how do you store it - refrigerator, freezer? How long have you stored it for?

Thanks,
GARY


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

i used that a couple times back in college. was a flat out mess to make, and really didn't have any better turnout than the typical potatoe flake mixes.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Not to mention its time consuming, I say stick with the carolina recipe, works amazing and is VERY easy to store compared to that gunk.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I used it, didn't think it was worth the effort. Now I just take what ever fruit I can find, add yogurt, potato flakes, and rolled oats to it and mix it up. Maybe add some molassas or honey, but it's different every time.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Not to mention its time consuming, I say stick with the carolina recipe, works amazing and is VERY easy to store compared to that gunk.


Get more frogs...then you won't have to worry about storing it.

I use that mix, it works great, I mean great.
One batch makes up about 6-7, 2/3 cup cultures...I can usually count on turkish gliders producing new flies in 10 days...alot of them too, and I mean a lot!
Can you tell I like this mix?
Would be nice to have an instant version though. 
Most Premade dry media works great, but I hate waiting on packages, having to order, and pay shipping, versus going to the local grocery store.
Just my $0.02


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok, I went and did a head count...
I make a batch of this mix every 10-14 days...and have surplus flies all the time.
Here is what I am feeding:
Auratus:
10 adults, 49 froglets.
Imitator:
6 adults, 26 froglets
2 adult terribillis
2 sub adult yellowhead tincs (the biggest eaters)
3 amazonicus
10 adult gold mantellas
1 peacock day gecko
And a few spiders that catch the strays :lol:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, you can freeze the stuff, or refrigerate it if you are going to use it within a week or so.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is a pic that represents the yields I get from the mix, this is one shaking of a 2/3 cup of media in a 32 oz culture, in a 6 cup mixing vessel with a quarter thrown in for size comparison. These are golden hydei, my turkish glider melagonaster yields are even thicker!








I think I am done ranting and raving now :wink:


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Brian. I'm going to give it a try. 

GARY


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Btain, was your comment about power mix or the carolina? Your media is the color of the carolina not the poewrmix is why i am unsure.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I was talking about the power mix.
The cup they are in (in the picture) is a container used to dust the flies.


----------

